# postfix kann virtusertable nicht mehr lesen



## Edi (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo
ich kann seit Heute keine Emails mehr empfangen. Postfix kann die virtusertable nicht mehr lesen. 
Virtusertable wird durch ISPconfig korrekt geschrieben..
Ich habe auf Vers 2.2.23 upgedatet, ansonsten nichts verändert.
8 Stunden später trat das Problem auf.

Auszug aus dem mail.err log:
May 25 23:36:53 h914580 postfix/master[3434]: fatal: open lock file pid/master.pid: unable to set exclusive lo
ck: Resource temporarily unavailable
May 26 00:30:51 h914580 imapd: /etc/courier/shared/index: No such file or directory
May 26 00:57:38 h914580 imapd: /etc/courier/shared/index: No such file or directory
May 26 01:42:19 h914580 imapd: /etc/courier/shared/index: No such file or directory
May 26 10:03:17 h914580 postfix/postmap[13512]: fatal: open database /etc/postfix/virtusertable.db: No such fi
le or directory

virtusertable.db ist vorhanden und wird auch bei Änderungen neu geschrieben

Das habe ich in dem mail log gefunden:

May 26 10:03:32 h914580 postfix/smtpd[12859]: table hash:/etc/postfix/virtusertable(0,lock|fold_fix) has changed -- restarting


Irgendein Lösungsvorschlag?

Vielen Dank

Edi


----------



## Till (27. Mai 2008)

Ruf mal bitte auf:

postmap /etc/postfix/virtusertable

und starte dann postfix neu.


----------



## Edi (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo Till

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Es funktioniert wieder.

Hätte eigentlich selbst drauf kommen müssen das zu probieren.

Danke

Edi


----------

